# Cow Abduction



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Cow sculpt I'm working on to use with a Pegasus hobbies alpha centauri U.F.O. Thinking of doing a shotgun wielding farmer in long johns to go with it.

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cow.jpg

Wayneo


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Scale Solutions said:


> Cow sculpt I'm working on to use with a Pegasus hobbies alpha centauri U.F.O. Thinking of doing a shotgun wielding farmer in long johns to go with it.
> 
> http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cow.jpg
> 
> Wayneo


Too funny, I love this!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

You see Johnny, when a cow and a spaceship love each other very much...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh yes, now that is something you don't see everyday.

Please keep posting photos. I'd love to see the finished diorama.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

I like it 

Folk around me at work are wondering why I'm laughing though...


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Absolutely love it. This is what happens when imagination goes unchecked.
WIP PLEASE!!!
Bruce


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

A little more work on the cow. Have just started on the farmer, will post some pic's when he looks like more then a armature.
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cow2.jpg
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cow3.jpg

Since there seams to be a few people interested, will make some production quality moulds when its finished and put out a kit of cow and farmer. Am planning on casting brass supports in the fount legs and also wiring so power can be run up to the ufo from the base.


Wayneo


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very funny idea! Looking forward to seeing this finished. 

Sean


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Scale Solutions said:


> Am planning on casting brass supports in the fount legs and also wiring so power can be run up to the ufo from the base.


Brilliant idea!

Definitely interested in one of these. Hard to tell from the photos and I know you're still sculpting, but will the cow have a look of surprise on its face? 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

veedubb67 said:


> Brilliant idea!
> 
> Definitely interested in one of these. Hard to tell from the photos and I know you're still sculpting, but will the cow have a look of surprise on its face?
> 
> ...


Aiming for a look of mmooowww?!!

Wayneo


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cowabunga!!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

John P said:


> Cowabunga!!


LMAO!


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

A little more work on cow and farmer.

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cow4.jpg

Wayneo


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

The farmer definitely needs a shotgun. Very funny, maybe some insignias on the saucer that look like crop circles.


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Bit more work on cow and farmer.

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cow5.jpg
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cow6.jpg
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/farmer1.jpg
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/farmer2.jpg

Wayneo


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Looks like the farmer has already been abducted and returned to earth! :lol: "Shoot'im Pa, he's turning into human form!"

One good idea there! Should you enter it in a contest, I think it would get a LOT of attention.

Farmer is coming along great, but I gotta ask. Rear flap open, or rear flap closed? 

hal9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is that an intentionally-molded buttcrack on the farmer? Awesome! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That looks very painful for the cow!

Hopefully the cow won't show up later with an alien looking calf suckling at her udder.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

HA! Great!


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Farmer is a butt flap half open type of guy.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I somehow missed that one picture that answered my question. Doh!

Yep, looks like he likes a little ventilation. For what, I'm too afraid to ask!! :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

"That looks very painful for the cow!"

ATTENTION: There were no cows harmed in the making of this model.

hal9001-


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Love it!!!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

cozmo said:


> Very funny, maybe some insignias on the saucer that look like crop circles.


Henry over at TSDS has some decals for the UFO.:wave:

http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/ACUFO.htm

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

*Cow*

Can we all say Mooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Getting there slowly.

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cowandfarmer1.jpg
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cowandfarmer2.jpg 

Wayneo


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy cow that is cool! :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dat's some funny stuff there!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I love this! I think am going to do something similar, I am not good at sculpting so I will have to use an "off the shelf" cow, perhaps there is something in "O" scale RR accessories. Got a good reason to go to the LHS now.


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Well all going well I'm just putting the final details on the pattern, so should start making the moulds in the next couple of days, and be selling copies buy mid next week. So you could just wait and buy one of theses.

Wayneo


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool, I didn't realize you were doing this as a kit, I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Scale Solutions said:


> Well all going well I'm just putting the final details on the pattern, so should start making the moulds in the next couple of days, and be selling copies buy mid next week. So you could just wait and buy one of theses.
> 
> Wayneo


Hey, this sounds cool!!! Any idea about the price already?


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Should be somewhere around the AUD$20

Wayneo


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

What's the conversion rate for sheckles?
This is what the hobby is all about. Unrestrained creativity. Brilliant!
Bruce


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Scale Solutions said:


> Should be somewhere around the AUD$20


Well, looks like we have a deal...


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Been a bit of a delay with other jobs that came in needing to get finished. But am back to working on this, have imbedded the cow in clay to make the fist part of the mould, will be poring rubber on it this afternoon. Its going to be a 3 part mould, so hopefully should have the mould made in the next few days.

Wayne Pugh
Scale Solutions


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Great news Wayne!

Can't wait for this one.

Thanks for keeping us posted.

Hey - just noticed this is my 1000th post! Woo-Hoo! :woohoo:


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Scale solution's, Is that you standing in the saucer. Don't look Ethel! Too late!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

whitewarrior said:


> Don't look Ethel! Too late!


Oh, I love that song!! Thanks for the memories!!


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Just pored rubber for the last part of the 3 part mould, so all going well should be able to do a test cast tomorrow.

Wayne Pugh
Scale Solutions


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Test casts came out good, will cast a batch up this weekend and also hopefully get this fist one painted up and add them to my website Monday.

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cowfarmertc1.jpg
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cowfarmertc2.jpg


Wayne Pugh
Scale Solutions


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yor cow's got _wahrs _comin' out is butt.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Lookin' nice! Can't wait to see your paint job!


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Basic layout of the diorama I'm working on. 

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cfd1.jpg 

Wayneo


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Is that there alien giving the farmer the finger?

No wonder the farmer, woken from a deep sleep, has appeared shotgun toting dressed in his longjohns (which just have to be red) cap and boots! Wanna be careful how he fires that thing - might hit the cow.

Looks great, what an idea.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thats realy funny! The farmer looks a bit like Ed Gein. Explains a lot.


----------



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm in for one too!


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Kit is now available, Price is AUD$26 not including shipping, shipping to most parts of the world should be under AUD$10 for airmail.
Details and photos of the kit and ordering instructions are available on my website.

http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/ScaleSolutionsScratchbuildingsupplies.html#COWANDFARMERSBS#11

Wayne Pugh
Scale Solutions


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

How much is that in U.S. Dollars? Thanks!


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

About USD$26

Wayne Pugh
Scale Solutions


----------



## ernest (May 5, 2011)

Scale Solutions said:


> Getting there slowly.
> http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cowandfarmer1.jpg
> http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/cowandfarmer2.jpg
> Wayneo


Great Job!

Ernest


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks. Still have not had a chance to get one painted up, anyone around here had a chance to paint theirs up?

Wayneo


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mine's primed and painted white, but then I got distracted by an airplane model.

The resin is good, but a tad brittle - one of the claws broke off when I was sanding, and a tab broke off when I test fitted the saucer bottom. No biggy - just glued it back on.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Trying to get mine done for IPMS Nats. The cow is cleaned up and primed. Still cleaning up the farmer. I also broke two of the tabs off checking the fit with the saucer. In the process of wiring up some LEDs to light that little bugger.

Getting ready for WonderFest next week, so I don't know if I'll get anything done on it this weekend.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Broke one of the tabs off the one I'm doing to, there to fine, but that is because they have to mate with the downer kit part, and there to short to be able to fit a metal support into. hmmmmm

Wayneo


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Meh. Doesn't really cause a problem. One can still glue the legs to the ship without the locating tabs.


----------

